# Help! New stand build



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I found a fish tank stand idea on Pinterest and decided to build it. I ran into a problem though. The right rear corner of the tank doesn't touch the plywood. I Put a shim under the plywood to bring it up so it touching the frame of the tank but then part of the plywood would not be touching the cinder blocks.....Should I put the shim between the cinder block or just let the gap from the frame and plywood be??

Still have some painting to do to the plywood but wanted to get this figured out first. sorry for the crappy pics, camera was having a hard time focusing 
All opinions/ideas welcome


























added shim

















Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The floor is not level? You want the shim between the floor and your support...in this case the cinder blocks.

I like the look of the diagonal blocks, but I think for strength they should be supporting the entire frame of the tank with no gaps...not just plywood and intermittent corners of the blocks.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

If I were going to try and "fix it", I would measure the blocks and make sure each tier had the same block height (each tier does not have to be the same height but each block within the tier should be). If, after exhaustive sorting, I still needed to shim, I would place shims between the top tier blocks and the separator below it. Also I would shim the entire block base and make sure the blocks that needed to be shimmed are in the back so any adjustments are hidden.

There is also the chance that the carpet will even out the stand in the same way foam under the tank does.


----------



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies

I will have to tinker around with it a bit I guess to try and get it Level more. The tank itself and blocks show that its level, it just doesn't touch on the right back side of the stand. I'm not sure if the floor is completely level though since its in my basement. I doubt it is though. 
I figured having the blocks turned at an angle wouldn't be an issue. I have it set up like the picture below, I just added extra blocks and angled them in the middle.

My patience is wearing thin though, This is my 2nd attempt at building a new tank stand. I didn't like the way my other one turned out so I went with this and not having much luck....


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

I think it is a great looking stand. I have a setup in my basement that is exactly like the pic you referenced using a 3/4' plywood base shimmed as needed. It has been setup for over 10 years no problems. wish I had thought of angling some as you did. If you really want you could possibly add blocks at the back between the angled ones. I see your using engineered shims. Yes? Paint the outer blocks black as well as the shelves but leave the middle block natural. It will give nice contrast.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The diagonal blocks are ornamental as I see it. If it were a Plexiglas or plywood tank, then full support would be needed. With a single glass tanks, the inside blocks could be absent if you want. Tank frames are sometimes not perfectly square and flat. IN assembly, perhaps one glass panel does not seat fully, or is out of square and has to be lifted on one side so it is in full contact with the other glass panels. Support the corners of a glass tank. The others need fulls support. You can shim between the blocks if you want, probably under the plywood for appearance.


----------



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mcdaphnia said:


> The diagonal blocks are ornamental as I see it. If it were a Plexiglas or plywood tank, then full support would be needed. With a single glass tanks, the inside blocks could be absent if you want. Tank frames are sometimes not perfectly square and flat. IN assembly, perhaps one glass panel does not seat fully, or is out of square and has to be lifted on one side so it is in full contact with the other glass panels. Support the corners of a glass tank. The others need fulls support. You can shim between the blocks if you want, probably under the plywood for appearance.


Correct, the blocks in the middle are just for looks. Since you said I can shim between blocks can i just shim it how i have it pictured? the tanks itself it 100% level and with the shim under the 2 pieces of plywood the corner is touching. Never thought making a stand was such a pain lol.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The shims should work anywhere they close the gaps without causing new ones. Safety-wise it's better to be high so you don't bring a cinder block or tank down on yourself.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

If you worry about shimming the plywood, try adding some mortar between the plywood and the blocks. You would need the shim the get the plywood up under the tank while the mortar cure. If you don't want the mortar sticks to your plywood or concrete blocks, use a sheet of plastic in between.
Joe.


----------



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone :thumb:


----------



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, turns out it's not my stand but actually the tanks frame. I put it on my dining room table which is perfectly flat and the opposite corners are not touching. Which from what I understand is a defect in the tank when being built. Will be calling the fish store tomorrow to see about getting it replaced.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I may have mentioned fish tanks are not perfectly flat or square. If it's extreme, I'm sure they'll take care of replacing it for you.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

I hope your insurance covers water damage from aquarium


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey when all else fails check out craigs list.


----------

